# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Trao đổi kinh nghiệm >  Tạo hình trên ceramic?!

## lovegameisme

Hiện tại em đang muốn tìm hiểu về loại máy có thể sử dụng để tạo hình trên vật liệu ceramic( gốm-sứ).
vậy, bây giờ loại máy nào có thể áp dụng đc ạ?! và em muốn tìm tài liệu chuyên về ngành này.
Hy vọng sẽ nhận được sự giúp đỡ của anh/em.
Cảm ơn mn.!!! :Cool:

----------


## Nam CNC

gốm sứ đa phần được tạo hình trước rồi nung chứ nó thành hình rồi mà tạo lại hình cho nó thì chết tiền với dao cụ , toàn phải xài loại có kim cương

----------

